# InDesign document prints WAY too small



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't used InDesign in years--not much call for it. But I am printing out an old brochure on letter-sized paper. No matter which parameters I adjust, it is printing the document at about 25% of size. I am not scaling, not asking it to do anything but print the page in the proper orientation at 100% on the proper-sized paper.

I seem to recall fixing something like this years ago, but can't recall where the problem was. Any suggestions?

InDesign CS v 3.0.

Currently printing on an Epson Stylus NX420


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I haven't used InDesign in years--not much call for it. But I am printing out an old brochure on letter-sized paper. No matter which parameters I adjust, it is printing the document at about 25% of size. I am not scaling, not asking it to do anything but print the page in the proper orientation at 100% on the proper-sized paper.
> 
> I seem to recall fixing something like this years ago, but can't recall where the problem was. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions of the document?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

An Epson driver bug I remember from the last Millenium. Why do we so doggedly hang on to the worst of the past? 

Can't recall the workaround either.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> What are the dimensions of the document?


The document is a pamphlet 8.5 X 11" folded into three panels. I print it out at 100% in the proper orientation and it prints out at the size of a playing card in the middle of the sheet.

I checked both the InDesign print dialog page and doublechecked the Epson print settings to make sure nothing conflicting was being introduced.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Not a fix but maybe a workaround ... what if you went InDesign->PDF->Printer?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Not a fix but maybe a workaround ... what if you went InDesign->PDF->Printer?


Bingo! That worked just fine. Considering I will never revisit this document again that will do nicely. 

Sad to see the resources online trying to advise on how to deal with the same problem--over and over, helpful people suggesting that the "scaling" or "fit to page" radio button must have been clicked, or that the document is_ actually_ three inches across but being viewed in magnified form.


----------

